# Firearms and Shooting > Firearms, Optics and Accessories >  whats your "lube" :)

## baldbob

Just thought it be inreresting to see what kinda oil you guys are using and the merits of each...

I use kleenbore oil cos its supposed to clean and protect but really I got givin a heap of cleaning kits with bits missing years ago so scored a heap of bottles.... But im almoat run out and it like hmmmm what to buy lol..

I also have a bottle of rem oil with teflon I use for triggers and bolts as its quite thin so penetrate well and doesnt seem to gum up.. I akso got it in my brain the teflon would be real slippery... But dont put it in a barrel it causes terrible accuracy for 4~5 shots...

----------


## veitnamcam

Break free clp with PTFE on and in everything. Doesnt seem to affect first shot much if at all but i put one tight dry patch down before using. Also seems to have mild copper removing effect.

----------


## P38

Hoppes No9 does the job for me

----------


## baldbob

> Hoppes No9 does the job for me


Ant that a solvent?

----------


## baldbob

Whats the whoferrydoo bout kroil DAVE????

----------


## kiwijames

Kroil and KG-4

----------


## veitnamcam

Isnt it sopost to remove moly fouling?

----------


## kiwijames

> Whats the whoferrydoo bout kroil DAVE????


It smells nice :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## tui_man2

If found ky to been good lube to help you out of those complicated situations :Cool:

----------


## James

Been using "EWL -Extreme Weapons Lubricant" from Slip 2000 for 2 years now:
Slip 2000 - EWL

Have been using it in rifle actions/triggers/barrels and semi-auto 12 guage action/gas rings etc.
Has been working well for me. 

Found it leaves a really fine film that makes em run slick. And best of all (for me) doesn't attract/bind as much dust/carbon/shit as other lubes I've tried.

-Have been seeing how long it keeps my Xtrema2 running well, so have put 300 rounds through it without cleaning or applying more lube. Hasn't missed a beat, and still smooth......
....Thought that was pretty good.....until I read this:
S.W.A.T. MAGAZINE  FILTHY 14 : Slip 2000 Official Blog

..Cleaned once, at 26,000 rounds- shit, that will take me a few duck seasons  :Grin:

----------


## sneeze

Dont use much of anything, bit of moly grease on bolt -lugs and cocking, bit of kroil for a cleaned barrel and a wipe over.
 Cant beat the old stephen yougs .303 oil for smell, always kicks the memory into gear.

----------


## john worthington

looks like Marmite is a favourite of some on this forum :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## baldbob

Corrosion Protection Products for Rifles, Shooting, Benchrest Competition, Varminting and Firearms Storage

----------


## Spanners

Beretta oil is the guns even get some

----------


## R93

> If found ky to been good lube to help you out of those complicated situations


Stop sticking things where they dont belong and it wont be so complicated!

I have used kroil for ages, its a good penetrant. Never had anything rust since using it so have stuck with it. One patch with kroil and a couple follow up patches and my barrels look like new. Seems to work well with HBN or Moly.

----------


## LJP

Kroil for inside the barrel - seems to effect clean / cold bore shot the least
G96 - smells wonderful, great on metalwork & my choice of lube for neckturning

----------


## Beavis

Diesel engine oil in the AR's, Kroil for carbon, slip 2000 for rust prevention

----------


## Rushy

Rem Oil

----------


## thedrunkfish

Clp.  Break free.  If you want to try some pm me I got a big bottle and ill send u some

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Brennos

I use boretech Eleiminator for the main clean, and I use Eezox for the rust protection.  I bought it as an aerosol aswell, which I use when i put the gun away for a long time, i spray it on and leave it thick.

----------


## baldbob

> I use boretech Eleiminator for the main clean, and I use Eezox for the rust protection.  I bought it as an aerosol aswell, which I use when i put the gun away for a long time, i spray it on and leave it thick.


I got eezox to that 6mmbr writeup convinced me lol

----------


## veitnamcam

> I got eezox to that 6mmbr writeup convinced me lol


But you wouldnt want it in your barrel unless as a long term storage option? It goes to a soft seal/ waxy film right? or am I thinking of something else?

----------


## baldbob

> But you wouldnt want it in your barrel unless as a long term storage option? It goes to a soft seal/ waxy film right? or am I thinking of something else?


I just saw unrusted metal.....BUY!!!! I didnt actually read it lmao....

----------


## veitnamcam

The break free clp was very close second :Wink:  Yours are all s/s or nickel coated anyway arnt they?

----------


## .22-250 everything

Baldbob... I hope you are aware no amount of oil will fix that 243 Barrel...

----------


## sako75

> If found ky to been good lube to help you out of those complicated situations


Can't believe you wrote that when your signature is "You never know whats round the next corner"  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Brennos

> But you wouldnt want it in your barrel unless as a long term storage option? It goes to a soft seal/ waxy film right? or am I thinking of something else?


500 odd rounds, and no loss of accuracy or issues?  I htink it does leave as film, but as far as i know, it works its way into the pores of the metal.  I always run a brush with boretech and dry patches beofre a shoot, so maybe thats the key?

----------


## 260rem

I use G96 tripple action on my firearms and have not had rust trouble since I have been using it

----------


## scottrods

Yep, I use EESOX

----------


## Bushrash

Kroil up the spout,,,,,Eezox keeping everything on the outside good,,,did use to use a bit of that ballistol as well wasnt bad

----------


## R93

> Clp.  Break free.  If you want to try some pm me I got a big bottle and ill send u some
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


Ha Ha I bet you have perked a large supply.

----------


## P38

Originally Posted by P38  
Hoppes No9 does the job for me




> Ant that a solvent?


Yes and a Bloody Good Lubricating Oil

 

Give it a try sometime

----------


## Smiddy

> If found ky to been good lube to help you out of those complicated situations


i find it burns so now i use excessive spit


i use Kroil because thats what ive got

----------


## cambo

> But you wouldnt want it in your barrel unless as a long term storage option? It goes to a soft seal/ waxy film right? or am I thinking of something else?


Eezox dries and leaves no waxy film at all. 
Been using it for quite a while now and haven't had any issues.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Eezox dries and leaves no waxy film at all. 
> Been using it for quite a while now and haven't had any issues.


Ok must be thinking of something else

----------

